# Buck chasing



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

We saw a buck chasing a doe in the field saturday and put the dogs on him right away. He was down in 10 min. and so was she. He was an main frame 8 15" wide and 18" tall with stickers all over, VERY HEAVY. Sorry I didn't have good batteries in my camera.


----------

